# IT'S BACK! The Club Stogie Lips "2" Contest!



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

If you played the first Club Stogie Lips Contest - well it's back and maybe a tad bit harder than before. Then again - maybe not! If this is your first time playing, it may look hard but give it just a little thought and you will figure it all out in no time! Playing is easy, just make sure to follow the simple rules.

The Prize:

This is what you are playing for -










Rules:

1. Must be a Club Stogie Member.
2. No negative feedback.
3. One guess per hour.
4. First to name all correctly is the winner.

Hints and Tips:

1. Could be an actress, TV star or a singer.
2. Hints may be trivia, fact or something I made up.
3. All images from Google.

How to Play:

1. Give the first and last name of each actress. NOTE: There may be one or more that use a single name that they are commonly known as. In this case you only need to give that name - not first and last.
2. Click on arrows to scroll through thumbnails.
3. Click on thumbnail to enlarge.
4. Hold mouse over larger picture to get picture number and clue/hint.
5. Keep track of picture numbers - answer must match picture number. 40 pictures total.
6. First post to name all 40, in order, wins! Enjoy

Example:

A photograph, below, is presented to you. Your clue is: Texas born Disney star, singer and actress.










So using the picture and clue you would come up with Hilary Duff.










Simple huh. LOL - Ready to play? *CLICK HERE TO PLAY.
*
Good luck -

Ron


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not even going to attempt this. I only know about 5 of them, but I would sure like to know the rest.

They are all damn nice.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

You my friend have the best contest I have ever seen on here. The quality and the time put into this is amazing. Give this member much deserved RG


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang it Ron...

I needed to get some sleep tonight! :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha awesome Ron! this thing gave me quite a few headaches last time


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

What a cool contest. Too hard for me.


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

Bah! Wife said she's not gonna help me...hmm, are any of them on e harmony? If my wife will not help me win that astounding selections of smokes, she does not love me for who I truly am and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

That is awesome Ron! Very nice contest! All I can tell you is that I've dated all of them at one time or another! :r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great contest.
:tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Wow what a contest:dr:dr:dr


This will give me something to do at work tomorrow! I think I have around 10 of them so far.


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

Nice contest, don't think Ill be able to put in enough time to have a shot but I enjoyed looking at those pictures!:dr


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I am WAYYYYYYYY too ADD for this contest... very nice presentation though! :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow this is a hard one.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Great contest, very nicely done and I have zero chance of winning:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

You are an incredible guy to put in the time. I unfortunately have an negative feedback by accident posted by Junior. He had a couple friends hook me up with some RG to make up for it. You may read it and let me know if I can play. I have some answers I think. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> You are an incredible guy to put in the time. I unfortunately have an* negative feedback by accident* posted by Junior. He had a couple friends hook me up with some RG to make up for it. You may read it and let me know if I can play. I have some answers I think. :tu


Accidents don't count - so jump in there and play - :tu

Just to clarify on the negative feedback rule - as long as a person does not have less than 10 RG - no problem. Accidents happen and sometimes petty disagreements happen. So if in doubt - PM me.

Ron


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

So post answers not PMs right?


george


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

KingGeorge said:


> So post answers not PMs right?
> 
> george


Correct.

Good luck!

Ron


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Man Ron, your contests are the best! Scrolling through everything, this one seems tougher than the last...but just as enjoyable to scroll through :tu


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got 31 so far...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

1. Camilla Belle
2. Eva Longoria
3. 
4. Rachel Wiesz
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. 
7.
8.
9. Elisha Cuthbert
10. 
11.
12.
13.
14. Rachael Ray
15. Mandy Moore
16. 
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

that's all I can get haha  This is a tough contest Ron!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok some of these are real guesses, but at least they may help the next guy.

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Sandra-Jessica Couturier
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen	
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Rachael Ray
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Fergie
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher	
23. Kelly Kole
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Christina Aguilera
26. Denise Jackson
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra ambosio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Bjork
32. Piper Perabo
33 Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira	
35. Sienna Miller
36. Tori Spelling
37. Trisha Rehn
38. Victoria Beckham	
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

RGD said:


> Accidents don't count - so jump in there and play - :tu
> 
> Just to clarify on the negative feedback rule - as long as a person does not have less than 10 RG - no problem. Accidents happen and sometimes petty disagreements happen. So if in doubt - PM me.
> 
> Ron


Gotcha and thanks:tu I will get up early and check it out. :ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Having some computer problems, and I'm headed to bed. This may help (or hurt ) some folks.


Alexis Bledel
Ali Landry
Alicia Silverstone
Anne Hathaway
Beyonce (Knowles)
Jennifer Finnigan
7
8
Bridget Fonda
Bridget Moynahan
Erika Christensen
Eva Mendes
Emmy Rossum
Kelly Ripa
Mandy Moore
Jewel (Kilcher)
Kate Bosworth
Katie Holmes
Liv Tyler
Piper Perabo
Michelle Monaghan
Isla Fisher
Jamie-Lynn Sigler
Kelly Clarkson
Keri Russell
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's my try...

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Sandra-Jessica Couturier
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen	
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Fergie
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher	
23. Jamie Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Christina Aguilera
26. Denise Jackson
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra Ambosio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Bjork
32. Piper Perabo
33 Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira	
35. Sienna Miller
36. Tori Spelling
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham	
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch

jag


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katharine McPhee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Fergie
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra Ambrosio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Catherine Bell
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok so its been an hour here is my revised list:

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3.Alicia Silverstone
4. Anee hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6.Sandra-Jessica Couturier
7.Faith Hill
8.Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10.Bridget Moyahan
11.Erika Christensen	
12.katherine Mcphee
13.Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16.Jewel
17.Kate Bosworth
18.Katie Holmes
19.Liv Tyler
20.Fergie
21.Michell Monaghan
22.Isla Fisher	
23.Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24.Kelly Clarkson
25.Keri Russell
26.Denise Jackson
27.Nelly Furtado
28.Mariah Carey
29.Alessandra ambosio
30.Rosamund Pike
31.Emma Caulfield
32.Piper Perabo
33Mia Kirshner
34.Shakira	
35.Sienna Miller
36.Susan Ward
37.Tara Reid
38.Catherine Bell	
39.Natalie Imbruglia
40.Michelle Branch


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

A shot...

What I've got so far....
1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Sandra-Jessic Couturier????
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moynahan
11. Ericka Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum 
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel 
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher 
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson 
25. Keri Russell
26. Denise Jackson ???
27. Alicia Keys
28. Maria Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Bjork????????????
32. Piper Parabo 
33. Mia Kirshner??????????
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Tori Spelling
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i got it

1. Alexis Biedel <o></o>
2. Ali Landry<o></o>
3. Alicia Silverstone<o></o>
4. Anne Hathaway<o></o>
5. Beyonce Knowles<o></o>
6. Sandra-Jessica Couturier<o></o>
7. Faith Hill<o></o>
8. Jewel Staite<o></o>
9. Bridget Fonda<o></o>
10. bridget moynahan<o></o>
11. Erika Christensen<o></o>
12. Katherine Mcphee<o></o>
13. Emmy Rossum<o></o>
14. kelly ripa<o></o>
15. mandy moore
16. Jewel Kilcher (Jewel)<o></o>
17. kate bosworth<o></o>
18. katie holmes<o></o>
19. liv <st1>tyler</st1><o></o>
20. Maria Bello<o></o>
21. Michelle Monaghan<o></o>
22. Isla Fisher<o></o>
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler<o></o>
24. kelly clarkson<o></o>
25. keri russell<o></o>
26. Monica Potter<o></o>
27. Nelly Furtado<o></o>
28. Mariah Cary<o></o>
29. Nikki Cox<o></o>
30. Rosamund Pike<o></o>
31. Emma Caulfield<o></o>
32. piper perabo<o></o>
33. Mia Kirshner<o></o>
34. Shakira<o></o>
35. sienna miller<o></o>
36. Susan Ward<o></o>
37. Trista Rehn<o></o>
38. Victoria Beckham<o></o>
39. Natalie Imbruglia<o></o>
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

it looks like a great contest, but I just don't have the time at the computer. Good luck to everyone and it is a cool contest!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Great contest, but if I did that I would have to get off CS!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

All I saw were pretty pictures. Where was the contest?  :r Great contest once again bro.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

my try:

1	Alexis Bledel
2	Ali landry
3	Alicia Silverstone
4	Anne Hathaway
5	Beyonce Knowles
6	alizee
7	faith hill
8	Jewel Staite
9	bridget fonda
10	Bridget Moynahan
11	Erika Christensen
12	Katherine Mcphee
13	Emmy Rossum
14	Kelly Ripa
15	Mandy Moore
16	Jewel Kilcher
17	Kate Bosworth
18	Katie Holmes
19	Liv Tyler
20	Maria Bello
21	Michelle Monaghan
22	Isla Fisher
23	Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24	Kelly Clarkson
25	Keri Russell
26	Monica Potter
27	Nelly Furtado
28	Mariah Carey
29	Nikki Cox
30	Rosamund Pike
31	Emma Caulfield
32	Piper Perabo
33	mia kirshner
34	shakira
35	Sienna Miller
36	Susan Ward
37	Tara Reid
38	Victoria Beckham
39	Natalie Imbruglia
40	Michelle Branch


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Can someone please guess all correctly so I can see full pics of the hotties 

Great contest :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Matching lips & names is WAY too challenging for this primate.
Now, if you had their bottoms, I'd have a good shot!


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizée
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen	
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher	
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox - 2005?
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira	
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham	
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


Here's mine...see if this newbie can figure it out.

Great game!


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Helluva contest!! I'm not even gonna try....I can't focus on the lips of some!!!


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

and guess....just changed #6

1. Alexis Biedel <o></o>
2. Ali Landry<o></o>
3. Alicia Silverstone<o></o>
4. Anne Hathaway<o></o>
5. Beyonce Knowles<o></o>
6. Alizee<o></o>
7. Faith Hill<o></o>
8. Jewel Staite<o></o>
9. Bridget Fonda<o></o>
10. bridget moynahan<o></o>
11. Erika Christensen<o></o>
12. Katherine Mcphee<o></o>
13. Emmy Rossum<o></o>
14. kelly ripa<o></o>
15. mandy moore
16. Jewel Kilcher (Jewel)<o></o>
17. kate bosworth<o></o>
18. katie holmes<o></o>
19. liv <st1>tyler</st1><o></o>
20. Maria Bello<o></o>
21. Michelle Monaghan<o></o>
22. Isla Fisher<o></o>
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler<o></o>
24. kelly clarkson<o></o>
25. keri russell<o></o>
26. Monica Potter<o></o>
27. Nelly Furtado<o></o>
28. Mariah Cary<o></o>
29. Nikki Cox<o></o>
30. Rosamund Pike<o></o>
31. Emma Caulfield<o></o>
32. piper perabo<o></o>
33. Mia Kirshner<o></o>
34. Shakira<o></o>
35. sienna miller<o></o>
36. Susan Ward<o></o>
37. Trista Rehn<o></o>
38. Victoria Beckham<o></o>
39. Natalie Imbruglia<o></o>
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Man you guys are good! No winner yet but so damn close - :ss



Ron


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok Changing one @ a time
1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3.Alicia Silverstone
4. Anee hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6.*Alizee*
7.Faith Hill
8.Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10.Bridget Moyahan
11.Erika Christensen 
12.katherine Mcphee
13.Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16.Jewel
17.Kate Bosworth
18.Katie Holmes
19.Liv Tyler
20.Fergie
21.Michell Monaghan
22.Isla Fisher 
23.Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24.Kelly Clarkson
25.Keri Russell
26.Denise Jackson
27.Nelly Furtado
28.Mariah Carey
29.Alessandra ambosio
30.Rosamund Pike
31.Emma Caulfield
32.Piper Perabo
33Mia Kirshner
34.Shakira 
35.Sienna Miller
36.Susan Ward
37.Tara Reid
38.Catherine Bell 
39.Natalie Imbruglia
40.Michelle Branch


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

1. Alexis Biedel <o></o>
2. Ali Landry<o></o>
3. Alicia Silverstone<o></o>
4. Anne Hathaway<o></o>
5. Beyonce Knowles<o></o>
6. Alizee<o></o>
7. Faith Hill<o></o>
8. Jewel Staite<o></o>
9. Bridget Fonda<o></o>
10. Bridget Moynahan<o></o>
11. Erika Christensen<o></o>
12. Katherine Mcphee<o></o>
13. Emmy Rossum<o></o>
14. Kelly Ripa<o></o>
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher <o></o>
17. Kate Bosworth<o></o>
18. Katie Holmes<o></o>
19. Liv <st1>Tyler</st1><o></o>
20. Maria Bello<o></o>
21. Michelle Monaghan<o></o>
22. Isla Fisher<o></o>
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler<o></o>
24. Kelly Clarkson<o></o>
25. Keri Russell<o></o>
26. Monica Potter<o></o>
27. Nelly Furtado<o></o>
28. Mariah Cary<o></o>
29. Nikki Cox<o></o>
30. Rosamund Pike<o></o>
31. Emma Caulfield<o></o>
32. Piper Perabo<o></o>
33. Mia Kirshner<o></o>
34. Shakira<o></o>
35. Sienna Miller<o></o>
36. Susan Ward<o></o>
37. Tara Reid<o></o>
38. Victoria Beckham<o></o>
39. Natalie Imbruglia<o></o>
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice contest but I'm not even gonna try!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I just found this thread this is going to take a while.. though I knew the first one right off. mmm... Alexis.... yummy.

BTW, Nice ambient in the background. Reminds of a Final Fantasy game. I just wish the loop was longer.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

the link's not working for me. just bringing up a blank black page. any ideas?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Fix a typo

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. *Anne hathaway*
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Sandra-Jessica Couturier
7. Faith Hill
8.Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10.Bridget Moyahan
11.Erika Christensen 
12.katherine Mcphee
13.Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16.Jewel
17.Kate Bosworth
18.Katie Holmes
19.Liv Tyler
20.Fergie
21.Michell Monaghan
22.Isla Fisher 
23.Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24.Kelly Clarkson
25.Keri Russell
26.Denise Jackson
27.Nelly Furtado
28.Mariah Carey
29.Alessandra ambosio
30.Rosamund Pike
31.Emma Caulfield
32.Piper Perabo
33 Mia Kirshner
34.Shakira 
35.Sienna Miller
36.Susan Ward
37.Tara Reid
38.Catherine Bell 
39.Natalie Imbruglia
40.Michelle Branch


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> the link's not working for me. just bringing up a blank black page. any ideas?


Hmmmm - what kind of connection are you using? I just checked it and it's working for me. If your connection is a little slow you may want to give it a few minutes. It's done in "flash" so maybe it needs to load for you.

Ron

PS - Damn you guys are sooooooooooooo close -


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

No real time to proofread anything. But here goes


Alexis Bledel
Ali Landry
Alicia Silverstone
Anne Hathaway
Beyonce (Knowles)
Jennifer Finnigan
Faith Hill
Jewel Staite
Bridget Fonda
Bridget Moynahan
Erika Christensen
Eva Mendes
Emmy Rossum
Kelly Ripa
Mandy Moore
Jewel (Kilcher)
Kate Bosworth
Katie Holmes
Liv Tyler
Maria Bello
Michelle Monaghan
Isla Fisher
Jamie-Lynn Sigler
Kelly Clarkson
Keri Russell
Monica Potter
Nelly Furtado
Mariah Carey
Alessandra Ambrosio
Rosamund Pike
Emma Caulfield
Piper Perabo
Mia Kirshner
Shakira
Sienna Miller
Jennifer Connelly
Tara Reid
Catherine Bell
Natalie Imbruglia
Michelle Branch


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

For all I know, that batch of guesses matched someone else's. Oh well


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

UPDATE:

You guys are doing a really good job so far. No winner yet but a few almost have it. A few that I thought would be hard everyone picked up quickly - and a few I thought easy don't appear to be. Seems to be one name in particular most are stuck on.

If there is no winner by this evening - I will post another clue or two here in the thread tonight.

So if you haven't played yet - there is still time!

Good Luck!

Ron


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is my attempt:


1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore"
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Michelle Lynn Monaghan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra Corine Ambrósio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Caroline Beckham
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

RGD said:


> Hmmmm - what kind of connection are you using? I just checked it and it's working for me. If your connection is a little slow you may want to give it a few minutes. It's done in "flash" so maybe it needs to load for you.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - Damn you guys are sooooooooooooo close -


ahh, that's the problem. flash is blocked at work. maybe i'll get to play when i get home if no one has won yet


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

I have not posted in a while but I have to make a guess at this. Here is my guess:

1.	Alexis Bledel 
2.	Ali Landry 
3.	Alicia Silverstone 
4.	Anne Hathaway 
5.	Beyonce (Knowles) 
6.	Alizee
7.	Faith Hill 
8.	Jewel Staite 
9.	Bridget Fonda 
10.	Bridget Moynahan 
11.	Erika Christensen 
12.	Katherine Mcphee
13.	Emmy Rossum 
14.	Kelly Ripa 
15.	Mandy Moore 
16.	Jewel (Kilcher) 
17.	Kate Bosworth 
18.	Katie Holmes 
19.	Liv Tyler 
20.	Maria Bello 
21.	Michelle Monaghan 
22.	Isla Fisher 
23.	Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
24.	Kelly Clarkson 
25.	Keri Russell 
26.	Monica Potter 
27.	Nelly Furtado 
28.	Mariah Carey 
29.	Alessandra Ambrosio 
30.	Rosamund Pike 
31.	Emma Caulfield 
32.	Piper Perabo 
33.	Mia Kirshner 
34.	Shakira 
35.	Sienna Miller 
36.	Jennifer Love Hewitt
37.	Tara Reid 
38.	Catherine Bell 
39.	Natalie Imbruglia 
40.	Michelle Branch 


Chris


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been an hour so here is attempt number 2:

1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Michelle Lynn Monaghan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra Corine Ambrósio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Catherine Lisa Bell
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

ok, try number 2 1 hour later,


1.	Alexis Bledel 
2.	Ali Landry 
3.	Alicia Silverstone 
4.	Anne Hathaway 
5.	Beyonce (Knowles) 
6.	Jennifer Finnigan 
7.	Faith Hill 
8.	Jewel Staite 
9.	Bridget Fonda 
10.	Bridget Moynahan 
11.	Erika Christensen 
12.	Katherine Mcphee
13.	Emmy Rossum 
14.	Kelly Ripa 
15.	Mandy Moore 
16.	Jewel (Kilcher) 
17.	Kate Bosworth 
18.	Katie Holmes 
19.	Liv Tyler 
20.	Maria Bello 
21.	Michelle Monaghan 
22.	Isla Fisher 
23.	Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
24.	Kelly Clarkson 
25.	Keri Russell 
26.	Monica Potter 
27.	Nelly Furtado 
28.	Mariah Carey 
29.	Alessandra Ambrosio 
30.	Rosamund Pike 
31.	Emma Caulfield 
32.	Piper Perabo 
33.	Mia Kirshner 
34.	Shakira 
35.	Sienna Miller 
36.	Jennifer Love Hewitt
37.	Tara Reid 
38.	Victoria Beckham
39.	Natalie Imbruglia 
40.	Michelle Branch


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Jennifer Christina Finnigan
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Michelle Lynn Monaghan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Alessandra Corine Ambrósio
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Catherine Lisa Bell
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizée
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel
17. kate bosworth 
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. keri russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike 
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner 
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham 
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

That was fun, whether I got them right or not.  Thanks for a great contest!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Rose Arianna McGowan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nicole Avery Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner 
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Catherine Lisa Bell
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau

Great contest! Nice design. Fun eye candy. Thanks again.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Michelle Lynn Monaghan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
37. Victoria Caroline Beckham
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

How bout this?

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33 Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch

No wammies no wammies no wammies STOP.

jag


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

UPDATE:

Okey dokey - still no winner but so close. So you all tell me what you want - you can choose one of the following:

1. No clues but I up the ante with another five smokes.

2. I tell you 30 names that most everyone has as correct.

3. I give two clues but will be vague as to which ones they go too.

On Edit: 4. I could also tell you how many you have correct - LOL

So what do you all want - consensus rules! By 9:30 to 10 pm EST tonight I will do one of the above.

:ss


Ron


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

1. Kimberly Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Germaine Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Jacqueline Hathaway
5. Beyoncé Giselle Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Audrey Faith Perry McGraw
8. Jewel Belair Staite
9. Bridget Jane Fonda
10. Kathryn Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Jane Christensen
12. Katharine Hope McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Grey "Emmy" Rossum
14. Kelly Maria Ripa
15. Amanda "Mandy" Leigh Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Kate Noelle "Katie" Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Elaine Bello
21. Michelle Lynn Monaghan
22. Isla Lang Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Lynn Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Kim Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Lisa Perabo
33. Mia Kirshner
34. Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll
35. Sienna Rose Miller
36. shannon doherty
37. Tara Reid
37. Victoria Caroline Beckham
39. Natalie Jane Imbruglia
40. Michelle Jacquet DeSevren Branch-Landau


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

When you say two more clues, do you mean another clue for two people or each person gets two more clues added on to their pic? And does that mean that there are no more guesses until we agree on what happens next?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

RGD said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Okey dokey - still no winner but so close. So you all tell me what you want - you can choose one of the following:
> 
> ...


I have no idea. I can't believe that nobody has it yet. We must be like one off. I swear if i don't win this I am going to need years of therapy.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> When you say two more clues, do you mean *another clue for two people* or each person gets two more clues added on to their pic? And does that mean that there are *no more guesses* until we agree on what happens next?


I will give one clue each for two of the pictures that "everybody" is guessing incorrect. The problem is that I can't say exactly which two pictures.

Everyone can keep on guessing - no problem - :tu



Smoked said:


> I have no idea. I can't believe that nobody has it yet. *We must be like one off*. I swear if i don't win this I am going to need years of therapy.


Or two -  Last time the contest went almost 24 hours before "Spooble" stepped up and won it after the ante was upped.

:ss

Ron


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll go with the hints.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RGD said:


> *1. No clues but I up the ante with another five smokes.
> *
> 
> Ron


This would be my choice. Motivation!


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

What I've got so far.... 
1. Alexis Bledel 
2. Ali Landry 
3. Alicia Silverstone 
4. Anne Hathaway 
5. Beyonce Knowles 
6. Alizee Jacotey 
7. Faith Hill 
8. Jewel Staite 
9. Bridget Fonda 
10. Bridget Moynahan 
11. Ericka Christensen 
12. Katherine Mcphee 
13. Emmy Rossum 
14. Kelly Ripa 
15. Mandy Moore 
16. Jewel 
17. Kate Bosworth 
18. Katie Holmes 
19. Liv Tyler 
20. Maria Bello 
21. Michell Monaghan 
22. Isla Fisher 
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
24. Kelly Clarkson 
25. Keri Russell 
26. Denise Jackson 
27. Alicia Keys 
28. Maria Carey 
29. Nikki Cox 
30. Rosamund Pike 
31. Emma Caulfield 
32. Piper Parabo 
33. Mia Kirshner 
34. Shakira 
35. Sienna Miller 
36. Susan Ward 
37. Tara Reid 
38. Victoria Beckham ??? 
39. Natalie Imbruglia 
40. Michelle Branch


another try.

george


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

Frankly 33 has me stumped and I'm just copying everyone else.

Over all, another 3 or 4 are iffy also.

george


----------



## VincenteFox (Jul 10, 2007)

Alexis Bledel
Ali Landry
Alicia Silverstone
Anne Hathaway
Beyonce Knowles
Alizee Jacotey
Faith Hill
Jewel Staite
Bridget Fonda
Bridget Moynahan
Erika Christensen
Katharine McPhee
Emmy Rossum
Kelly Ripa
Mandy Moore
Jewel
Kate Bosworth
Katie Holmes
Liv Tyler
Maria Bello
Michelle Monaghan
Isla Fisher
Jamie-Lynn Sigler
Kelly Clarkson
Kerri Russell
Monica Potter
Nelly Furtado
Mariah Carey
Nikki Cox
Rosamund Pike
Emma Caulfield
Piper Perabo
Dominique Swain
Shakira
Sienna Miller
Susan Ward
Tara Reid
Victoria Beckham
Natalie Imbruglia
Michelle Branch
Well, that was aggravating. Had about 30 off the list an hour into the contest but couldn't post! Also, I think the extra hints would be much appreciated.


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in for the hints as well. My brain is throbbing trying to figure this out.

chris


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

i vote hints


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Slightly different...

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33. Dominique Swain
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch

jag


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Hints it is! :tu

But first - just to show that I have a soft side - LOL - since you guys have worked so hard on this - I'm tossing in these little extras:










Now for the clues - 2 clues only.

Clue 33. I first knew her as Andy - but down under she is actually a pop singer, actress and model.

Clue 31. This "Goddess of Love" is a vegetarian and practices Yoga.

Hope this helps - and Good Luck!

Ron


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne Hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Kathryn Moynahan
11. Erika Christiansen
12. Katherine McPhee
13. Emmanuelle Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Radha Mitchell
32. Piper Perabo
33. Sophie Monk
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

last shot

1. Alexis Bledel 
2. Ali Landry 
3. Alicia Silverstone 
4. Anne Hathaway 
5. Beyonce (Knowles) 
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill 
8. Jewel Staite 
9. Bridget Fonda 
10. Bridget Moynahan 
11. Erika Christensen 
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum 
14. Kelly Ripa 
15. Mandy Moore 
16. Jewel (Kilcher) 
17. Kate Bosworth 
18. Katie Holmes 
19. Liv Tyler 
20. Maria Bello 
21. Michelle Monaghan 
22. Isla Fisher 
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
24. Kelly Clarkson 
25. Keri Russell 
26. Monica Potter 
27. Nelly Furtado 
28. Mariah Carey 
29. Alessandra Ambrosio
30. Rosamund Pike 
31. Radha Mitchell
32. Piper Perabo 
33. Sophie Monk
34. Shakira 
35. Sienna Miller 
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid 
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia 
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel 
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Radha Mitchell
32. Piper Perabo
33 sophie monk
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizée Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moynahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel
17. kate bosworth 
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michelle Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. keri russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike 
31. Emma Caulfield
32. Piper Perabo
33. Sophie Monk
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham 
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Did we do any better?


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Slightly different...again...

1. Alexis Bledel
2. Ali Landry
3. Alicia Silverstone
4. Anne hathaway
5. Beyonce Knowles
6. Alizee Jacotey
7. Faith Hill
8. Jewel Staite
9. Bridget Fonda
10. Bridget Moyahan
11. Erika Christensen
12. Katherine Mcphee
13. Emmy Rossum
14. Kelly Ripa
15. Mandy Moore
16. Jewel Kilcher
17. Kate Bosworth
18. Katie Holmes
19. Liv Tyler
20. Maria Bello
21. Michell Monaghan
22. Isla Fisher
23. Jamie Lynn Sigler
24. Kelly Clarkson
25. Keri Russell
26. Monica Potter
27. Nelly Furtado
28. Mariah Carey
29. Nikki Cox
30. Rosamund Pike
31. Rhada Mitchell
32. Piper Perabo
33. Sophie Monk
34. Shakira
35. Sienna Miller
36. Susan Ward
37. Tara Reid
38. Victoria Beckham
39. Natalie Imbruglia
40. Michelle Branch

jag

EDIT**too late I think, same as above...damn!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Alexis Bledel
Ali Landry
Alicia Silverstone
Anne Hathaway
Beyonce (Knowles)
Alizee
Faith Hill
Jewel Staite
Bridget Fonda
Bridget Moynahan
Erika Christensen
Eva Mendes
Emmy Rossum
Kelly Ripa
Mandy Moore
Jewel (Kilcher)
Kate Bosworth
Katie Holmes
Liv Tyler
Maria Bello
Michelle Monaghan
Isla Fisher
Jamie-Lynn Sigler
Kelly Clarkson
Keri Russell
Monica Potter
Nelly Furtado
Mariah Carey
Alessandra Ambrosio
Rosamund Pike
Radha Mitchell
Piper Perabo
Sophie Monk
Shakira
Sienna Miller
Jennifer Connelly
Tara Reid
Victoria Beckham
Natalie Imbruglia
Michelle Branch


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Has Peter not seen this yet? :r

Great contest, but I was toast after the hint of her being a "thesbian"! :dr

Mel


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*The right answers*

1 Alexis Biedel
2 Ali Landry
3 Alicia Silverstone
4 Anne Hathaway
5 Beyonce
6 Alizee
7 Faith Hill
8 Jewel Staite
9 Bridget Fonda
10 Bridget Moynahan
11 Erika Christensen
12 Katharine McPhee
13 Emmy Rossum
14 Kelly Ripa
15 Mandy Moore
16 Jewel
17 Kate Bosworth
18 Katie Holmes
19 Liv Tyler
20 Maria Bello
21 Michelle Monaghan
22 Isla Fisher
23 Jamie Lynn Sigler
24 Kelly Clarkson
25 Keri Russell
26 Monica Potter
27 Nelly Furtado
28 Mariah Carey
29 Nikki Cox
30 Rosamund Pike
31 Radha Mitchell
32 Piper Perabo
33 Sophie Monk
34 Shakira
35 Sienna Miller
36 Susan Ward
37 Tara Reid
38 Victoria Beckham
39 Natalie Imbruglia
40 Michelle Branch

same as above maybe?


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

What I've got so far.... 
1. Alexis Bledel 
2. Ali Landry 
3. Alicia Silverstone 
4. Anne Hathaway 
5. Beyonce Knowles 
6. Alizee Jacotey 
7. Faith Hill 
8. Jewel Staite 
9. Bridget Fonda 
10. Bridget Moynahan 
11. Ericka Christensen 
12. Katherine Mcphee 
13. Emmy Rossum 
14. Kelly Ripa 
15. Mandy Moore 
16. Jewel 
17. Kate Bosworth 
18. Katie Holmes 
19. Liv Tyler 
20. Maria Bello 
21. Michell Monaghan 
22. Isla Fisher 
23. Jamie-Lynn Sigler 
24. Kelly Clarkson 
25. Keri Russell 
26. Denise Jackson 
27. Alicia Keys 
28. Maria Carey 
29. Nikki Cox 
30. Rosamund Pike 
31. Emma Caulfield 
32. Piper Parabo 
33. Sophie Monk 
34. Shakira 
35. Sienna Miller 
36. Susan Ward 
37. Tara Reid 
38. Victoria Beckham ??? 
39. Natalie Imbruglia 
40. Michelle Branch 


george


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

AND THE WINNER IS . . .​
Now you know I wouldn't just list it like that - LOL

First off - Let me say Thanks to everyone who played, sent me notes and tossed in the ole RG.

I had fun putting it all together and hope everyone enjoyed it . . . at least looking at the pics - :ss

Follow the link below to find out who the winner is and see the full size pictures used.

Thanks

Ron

CLICK HERE FOR THE WINNER​


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Great contest!


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, this contest was ALOT of work but ALOT of fun, who doesn't like googling hot girls all day? :ss Props to RGD for putting on this great contest.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats, and another great contests Ron. Thanks! :tu


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

congrats and fun contest...but [email protected]#K YOU...

its all your fault i have the fiance wondering why i have a bunch of scantally clab celebs all over my google search...everytime you hit a letter, the first thing that comes up is another hottie in a bikini!...

and i don't know HOW that Piper Parabo picture got saved as my background photo...

new google search..."how to delete search history"

FUN CONTEST!!!!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats ya contest winning bastage.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

New Rule!

Since the winner actually only lives about 20 minutes away from me - he has to pick the smokes up in person on Saturday evening and have a celebration smoke out on my deck - :ss

Congrats - I've got your addy.


Ron


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

That sounds like a good deal to me. Let me know your addy and I'll see if I can make it out there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Kimyounil! :bl


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great contest 
and congrats to the winner.
:bl:tu


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats. That was great. looking forward to the next one.

Chris


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Well done...and an excellent contest...just wondering how I'll get back those hours of life I spent looking at lips...

jag


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait we were supposed to look at their lips??


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Wait we were supposed to look at their lips??


:tpd:


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Wait we were supposed to look at their lips??


I thought it was more of a breasteses contest, personally, but I wasn't gonna complain. I mean, look at the focus of all the cropped shots...


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, Ron, when do we get to see the full pics. I am dying here


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

They are up.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

RGD said:


> AND THE WINNER IS . . .​
> Now you know I wouldn't just list it like that - LOL
> 
> First off - Let me say Thanks to everyone who played, sent me notes and tossed in the ole RG.
> ...


 Click There!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Hey, Ron, when do we get to see the full pics. I am dying here


You have to follow the winners link:

CLICK HERE FOR THE WINNER

You can click on the larger picture to open a new window with the original size picture - :tu

Ron


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks. I love the pics. Great contest, Ron.


----------

